# ******* AC unit...



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I made this over the weekend. It stays between 55-60 degrees when outside in the garage for about an hour to an hour and a half. When I brought it inside it stayed between 45-50 degrees for over 3 hours! Not bad for $20.00.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I wonder how a block of dry ice would perform?


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I wonder how a block of dry ice would perform?


Or adding rock salt to the regular ice.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

It would probably last longer and be cooler if you turn the elbow to flow the cold out air back over the fan. That would be a recirculate. I need to make one of these for the hog blind. Can you give a break down of the inside?


----------



## Topgun95 (May 12, 2011)

Dry ice is not a good idea unless you're outside. It puts off co2. So in a closed up room could be deadly.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm thinking of how useful that would be in an attic if you had to work on something up there like an a/c or leaking pipe. If it could lower the temp from 120+ down to 90 for thirty to forty five minutes it could literally be a life saver.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

This is one of those (why didn't I think of that) moments.


----------



## sandollar_sa (Jul 28, 2011)

So they DO work? I need one of these for one of my girls at the beach. Great idea, Jay Baker! (2 elbows- one for her & one for the fan)

Thanks for this post, finkikin!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Jay Baker said:


> It would probably last longer and be cooler if you turn the elbow to flow the cold out air back over the fan. That would be a recirculate. I need to make one of these for the hog blind. Can you give a break down of the inside?


Good idea about facing an elbow towards the fan! It would last longer that way. You could hook up a solar panel to it for the deer blind. I might be doing that here shortly for my blinds at my lease...



sandollar_sa said:


> So they DO work? I need one of these for one of my girls at the beach. Great idea, Jay Baker! (2 elbows- one for her & one for the fan)
> 
> Thanks for this post, finkikin!


Yes, it works. Use it all the time. Now i just need to buy an ice maker!!


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I wonder how a block of dry ice would perform?


Would not work well in an enclosed area. Dry ice is frozen carbon dioxide and too much CO2 may be detrimental to ones health. Just a thought.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

finkikin said:


> Yes, it works. Use it all the time. Now i just need to buy an ice maker!!


Try it with some rock salt and report the results. I wonder if it will make it blow any colder?


----------



## agkarcher (May 19, 2012)

Almost perfect! It just needs a little ducktape.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I should do that with my Yeti... it's to **** heavy to put any drinks in it plus it could make it's own ice!


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks good Fin! I made one out of a 35 qt frio cooler for one of the owners. It turned out really nice and blows cold. Adding rock salt will make it a little colder but will also make it melt a little faster. He wanted it to be as quiet as possible as it will be used in a blind so I found the largest quiet computer fan that I could and this is how it turned out.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho0819 (Aug 29, 2005)

Those are great. One way to improve it is to use a piece of aluminum flex, (like you would for a dryer vent, available at HD). Attach it to your outlet, coil the rest up inside the cooler,and attach the other end to your fan. It will get the cooling effect (sensible heat) without picking up all of the humidity (latent heat). Latent heat, or humidity, we all know makes us feel warmer than we are. Drop the humidity and you'll feel cooler at higher temps, win, win.


----------

